
Amazon Makes Employees Delete TikTok from Phones, Citing Security Risk - megacorp
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/technology/tiktok-amazon-security-risk.html
======
nailer
Blogspam and requires an NYT sub.

Original source:
[https://twitter.com/scotthickle/status/1281631749533990914](https://twitter.com/scotthickle/status/1281631749533990914)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23793684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23793684)

